# help asap



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi i am 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow and i have just discovered that i have threadworm is this safe to treat as i am terrified of anything happening to the baby


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm sorry our Midwives work full-time and so a quick response can't be guaranteed.  Please give your own Midwife a call given its a week day this is more likely to provide a quick answer to your question.

Thanks

Amanda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you would need to speak to the pharmacist when you get the treatment,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

thankyou for your advice just to let anyone know if you are in your first trimester you CANNOT be treadted for threadworm


----------

